# 1.8T swap pics (almost done)



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

The swap is almost done. I got bored today and we snapped some new pics. Got the engine dropped in so we can finish making the intercooler piping. The exhaust is all the way done. Basically just need to plumb the intercooler and crank it up.
































































-jeff

_Modified by fush23 at 6:35 PM 7-30-2003_


_Modified by fush23 at 6:39 PM 7-30-2003_


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

Lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when you swapped the 'raddo dash, what steering column did you use?


----------



## HowManyVWs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (G-60_Turbo)*

Also what tranny is in the car? I'm planning the same swap into a 91 GTI. Looks great!!!


----------



## 12 Inch Club (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (HowManyVWs)*









looks amazing, does the 1.8T use the same mounts as your GTI?


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (12 Inch Club)*

Cut out the steering column support from the corrado donor welded it in and mounted the corrado steering column. 
The transmisson is an 02A from a corrado g60.
The front cradle and rear are from a corrado g60 as well so I am using the corrado g60 motor mounts. Engine is an AWV out of a NB and the mounts bolted right up with no modifications needed.
-jeff


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

Your golf is looking good.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

-Jeff.. are you going to have that thing done by Spring Drags??
I would like some competition this year


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (Montanagreenmachine)*

Hopefully it will be done in time. I was just at my dads and we were messing with it. Gonna be ready to turn it over end of next week I think if the throttle body ever gets here.
This car will def be done by the spring drags and its vr6 brother should be done by then as well too.








-jeff


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (viciousvento)*

niceley done, keep it up my man http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (Darrsh)*

correction meant the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (Gallucci)*

I have that very same welder. Do you run it with gas? I have only ever used it without.
DAN '90 GTI 1.8T


----------



## Mk2Vr5 (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (xray_boy)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But where's your coolant tank?


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (Mk2Vr5)*

Way tasty!!! Nice to see the corrado dash in there too....how'd you handle the extra width of the new dash???


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (gtifly)*

Trimmed a bit of the edge on the top corner of the door panel and used a flat head screw to pull it down tight so it didnt bind with the edges of the dash. Doors close nice and smoothly now and you cant really tell that anything was done to the door panels.
-jeff


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (Migvr6NYC)*

what engine management are you using? sweet pics.


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (xblast)*

It is going to be running SDS. Still waiting on the throttle body everything else is done and ready just need a throttle body so I can start it up.








Anyone have a obd 1 2.0 throttle body they want to part with?>
-jeff


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

WOW thats a very nice swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Not to rain on your sunshine but you might want to look about swaping the head or just swaping these weak parts on the 1.8t motor. the NB has the weakest parts from all the 1.8t's, smaller valves, smaller baby KO3 turbo, smaller injectors, smaller intercooler, and only a 3 bar pressure regulater







Swap those parts out and you'll be a happy camper










[Modified by markcorrado1, 1:22 PM 2-5-2003]


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (markcorrado1)*

This engine has ko3 sport turbo and I am running 550cc injectors at 3bar with a 18x6 fmic intercooler setup. No worries here as far as performance goes. 
-jeff


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

awesome


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (vdubfiend)*

very nice......im digging the black tranny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (2008cc)*

Wow, looks damn good. SOOOPER clean install.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90GLI1.8T (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (stealthmk1)*

Jeff I am going to do a 1.8T swap on my 90 GLI and would pay!! for some instruction!! I have a 99Passat as a donor will this work?? Really I am serious, if you could give me some insight and somewhat step by step preparations and things to look out for I would pay you for it.. you should write a book on swaps and sell it! Your car is looking really good..good going!! Message me or Email me at [email protected]
Jason


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (90GLI1.8T)*

that passat intake will need to be switched. I'm going with the '01 jetta intake.


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

red x,s


----------



## SlientG60 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (KOG)*

loving that project.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (SlientG60)*

All i see are X's


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Old post.







I updated the shots with some new pics. Enjoy.
-jeff


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

Did you retain the MK2's PS, AC...or did you remove those things?


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (VRC-YA)*

Running a mk4 ps pump. No a/c at all either.


----------



## UncleCracker (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (fush23)*

why not wait on dropin in the motor and upgrade the turbo.... it would be a whole lot easier before, rather than after its in the car. all you would need would be the turbo, manifold and a modified downpipe...... you already plan on sds so tuning wouldnt be a problem....
I dunno, maybe its a budget thing, but its just an idea... could save some time and money in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap pics (UncleCracker)*

Car is already running and has been running for like 4 months. The motor will be back out for the new turbo in the winter. Learning the tuning game and just having fun with the running car right now pretty much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-jeff


----------

